# Advice on LAGUNA P|Flux 3hp Cyclone Dust Collector



## Arnaldo (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi all. I am from South Africa and new to this forum. Over the years I bought some woodworking tools for small projects like picture frames and the odd cabinet. Retirement is not too far away and I am in the process of purchasing bigger machines. With bigger machines come bigger dust and wood chips. In South Africa there is not a lot of choices in proper dust collectors.

In my search I came across the Laguna P|Flux 3hp Cyclone dust collector. This item is relatively new on the market and I can not find any reviews on the 3hp P|Flux. Does anyone on the forum own one or know where I can find any reviews on this product.

Your input would be very much appreciated.


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

No experience with it, but the capacity may be more than you need. My 1200 cfm Jet DC is more than I need, but it was a good deal. Keep in mind that you only use one machine at a time. 

This page has guidelines for velocities when you are sizing your ducts. http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/pneumatic-solids-transports-d_134.html


----------



## Arnaldo (Nov 18, 2016)

ToolMetrix has a review on the P|Flux 1.5hp unit and in the review stated that if the ducting system is more than 10' and multiple drops they would recommend the 2 or 3hp units. They also mentioned they would do a review on the 3 hp but to date I can not find such a review. I also emailed toolMetrix asking about the review but had no reply from them.

Machines that will be connected to the ducting system is a Felder CF741 combination machine, Hammer 4400 Band saw, NOVA 1624/44 woodlathe, Festool capex mitre saw. I have a lung condition and would rather go for an overkill to be sure that I can collect as much dust as possible. I mostly use hardwoods and MDF so a lot of dust is created when using the shaper/router and lathe.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Check the diameter of the impeller, I have been studying the dust collectors too, I have 2 already a 1 1/2 HP just for the planer and a 1 1/2 HP Grizzly for everything else. A lot of the specs will tell you if you buy a 3 hp it will move more air and have higher static with a 12 3/4 diameter impeller than a 1 1/2 with the same impeller

How can the same impeller move more air if a 3 hp motor is spinning it at 3450 RPM or a 1 1/2 HP spinning at 3450?

I have been in the HVAC business for about 40 years, and have never seen a fan curve where the same impeller would change airflow if both are running at the same speed no matter how many HP there is

I think they are selling a little snake oil in there ratings


----------



## Arnaldo (Nov 18, 2016)

Thanks Catpower, what you are saying makes sense. I had a look at the impeller sizes of the P|Flux 1.5hp, 2hp and 3hp. They are different, 13.5", 14.5" and 15,5". RPM of all 3 is 3,450.


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

This addresses impeller sizes http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/fan-affinity-laws-d_196.html


----------



## Arnaldo (Nov 18, 2016)

Thanks ducbsa I shall have a look at the site.


----------

